# Italian A1 league : start the show !



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Today the italian league starts officially with the television anticipation *Scavolini Pesaro* VS *Breil Milan*.

Great defense of the Pesaro's players and good attack, against a throwaway Milan ( 29% from the field ! ).










Scavolini-Breil 81-56 (16-10, 38-24; 57-36) 
*SCAVOLINI PESARO*: Scarone 10 (1/3, 2/3), Ford 15 (4/9, 1/4), Milic 11 (4/6, 1/1), Elliott 15 (4/7, 2/4), Eley 9 (4/6); Djordjevic 8 (2/2, 1/2), Frosini 6 (3/6), Malaventura 5 (1/3, 1/3), S.Gigena 2 (1/1), Ress, Cinciarini. 
Coach: Melillo.
*BREIL MILANO*: Coldebella 9 (3/5, 1/5), Cooper 11 (2/6, 1/6), Sconochini 11 (3/7, 1/4), Topic 3 (1/3 da 3), Sellers 10 (4/11); Naumoski 3 (1/2 da 3), M.Gigena 5 (1/2 da 3), Vanuzzo 3 (1/4 da 3), Lacey 1. N.e: De Vecchi. 
Coach: Caja.

Free t. : PS 11/19 , MI 11/14
From 2 : PS 23/40 , MI 12/40
From 3 : PS 8/17 , MI 7/26
Rebounds PS 36 (Elliott 15) , MI 41 (Sellers 9)

Audience: 7,000 

----------------------------------------------------------

Tommorrow games

Lottomatica Rome - Roseto 
Oregon Scientific Cantu' - Pompea Naples 
Metis Varese - Air Avellino 
Lauretana Biella - Trieste 
Mabo Livorno - Stayer Reggio Calabria 
Snaidero Udine - Montepaschi Siena 
Teramo - Skipper Bologna 
Messina - Benetton Treviso


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*TOURN 1* 

Scavolini Pesaro VS Breil Milan *81-56*
Lottomatica Rome VS Roseto *84-73* 
Oregon Scientific Cantù VS Pompea Naples *90-97* 
Metis Varese VS Air Avellino *95-85* 
Lauretana Biella VS Trieste *67-78* 
Mabo Livorno VS Stayer Reggio Calabria *108-105* 
Snaidero Udine VS Montepaschi Siena *83-89* 
Teramo VS Skipper Bologna *84-98* 
Sicilia Messina VS Benetton Treviso *94-87* 











NOTES

Charlie Bell (Livorno) *39* points
Marlon Garnett (Messina) *35* points with 8/12 from 3
Mike Pentberty (Naples) *25* points 7/8 from 3
Tyrone Nesby (Varese) *32* points in 24 minutes

Livorno shooted 20/44 from 3 , Naples 17/27  

Top rebounder 
Rodney Elliott (Pesaro) 15 rebounds
Wesson (Roseto) 14 rebounds
Fajardo (Trieste) 14 rebounds
Alessandro De Pol (Varese) 11 rebounds
Luca Garri (Livorno) 10 rebounds

Gretz

Pic www.virtusroma.it


----------

